
Gates says iPad users are frustrated, iPad should be like the Surface - shawndumas
http://www.loopinsight.com/2013/05/06/gates-says-ipad-users-are-frustrated-ipad-should-be-like-the-surface/
======
fixxer
Here is the general algo: Make a ton of money, surround yourself with yes-
men/women, make asinine statements based on intensive market analysis (sample
size of 1), use your PR machine to recast tax avoidance as philanthropy.

~~~
r00fus
It's worked for centuries. It does require some amount of large-scale violence
and/or business domination, that's kind of the missing ??? step you forget in
your algo.

~~~
fixxer
How could I forget large scale violence!

Probably need to add celebrity, which is another type of business domination.

------
thedrbrian
I know what he means. Bill wants those iPads sat in warehouses across the
globe going nowhere.

------
Toshio
One thing I like to thank microsoft for is that they keep their overpriced
productivity suite off the devices we actually use - iPads and Android
tablets. They do that for their own selfish reasons (they are delusional
enough to think it'll make surface fly off the shelves). But at the end of the
day this will convince a growing segment of the device buying population that
office is no longer needed - something us tech-savvy people knew for a long
time.

So yeah, thanks microsoft. /s

